# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  LCD συνδεση στο PC. Προβλημα!

## D-NAME

Εχω φτιαξει την κατασκευη με την lcd και δεν δουλευει. Φως εχω αλλα δεν εχω γραμματα αλλα ουτε και αυτα τα μαυρα που λεει η κατασκευη οτι επρεπε να διχνει. Εχω κανει εγγατασταση το προγραμμα και τους οδηγους. Εχω win XP.αγγληκα χωρις service pack. Η lcd μου εχει τον κωδικο 
SSC2B16DLYY 2K03-43

----------


## D-NAME

OK το βρηκα το λαθος. Τωρα μου διχνει αυτο το μαυρο οπως επρεπε, αλλα οτι και να βαλω απο το LCD SMARTIE 5.1 φενετε στην οθονη οτι απο πισο και παει να διξει αλλα τπτ. ειναι οπως λεει στην σελιδα.

----------


## gsmaster

To pin 3 της οθόνης ρυθμίζει την αντίθεση. Αυτό το πιν πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο για να έχεις την μέγιστη αντίθεση. Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο μοντέλο οθόνης με το δικό σου αλλά δεν αντιμετώπισα ποτέ παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.

Επίσης τσέκαρε την κόλληση στο πιν 3 της οθόνης μήπως έγινε ψυχρή

----------


## D-NAME

Πρεπει να εχει προβλημα η οθονη. Μονο η πρωτη γραμμη βγαζει οτι βαλω. Η δευτερη δεν βγαζει ουτε για διγμα. Επιπλεων η οθονη ηρθε απο την Αθηνα-Καρδιτσα σε ενα κουτι με χαρτι.

----------


## D-NAME

Μαλλων φταιει η lcd και οχι ο controler. Αλλαζει αυτη η πρεπει να τα παρω ολα μαζι? Γιατι αν ειναι ετσι καλο πασχα!!! Ναι τοτε το κοβο να μου ξαναστελνουν αλλη lcd με contrler.

----------


## gsmaster

Λύσε την οθόνη και κοίτα αν είναι σπασμένο κάπου το γυαλινο μέρος. Για να δείς πως να την λύσεις, κοίτα στον οδηγό αλλαγής led 

Πρόσεχε μην το βάλεις ανάποδα μετά πάλι και ψάχνεσαι. Επίσης καθάρισε τις επαφές, δηλαδή αυτά που είναι σαν λαστιχάκια. έστω και λίγο να μην ακουμπάνε δημιουργούν πρόβλημα.  [img]images/smiles/converted/merror.gif[/img]

----------


## D-NAME

Aν την κοιταξαω απο τα πλαγια διχνει μονο αρηθμους. Τα γραμματα μερικα τα κανει μαυρα και αλλα ασπρα. Αυτα μονο απο τα πλαγια. Απο μπροστα μονο μαυρα!!!

----------


## D-NAME

Την εχω λυση. Μια επαφη στην οθονη φενοταν σπασμενη(το γυαλινο αυτο), Αλλα δεν πρεπει να ειναι. Τα καθαρισα τα λαστιχακια.

Τα λαστιχακια αν μπουν αναποδα ή το πανω κατω θα εχω προβλημμα?

Αν αλλαξω θεσει στα λαστιχακια αλλαζει η αντιθεση και κανει διαφορα. Υπαρχουν τετοια λαστιχακια?

[ 31. Μαίου 2004, 05:41: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: D-NAME ]

----------


## D-NAME

Κι οταν κοινιτε το μηνυμα στην μιση μπροστα οθονη, αλλες φορες βγαζει κανονικα αρηθμους και συμβολα και αλλες "κατι φενετε".

Και οταν βαλω παλι αρηθμους και συμβολα παλι το ιδιο αλλες φορες κανονικα και αλλες φορες θαμπα.

Και αν βαλω γραμματα μου τα κανει ακαταλαβιστικα.


Μονο Αγγληκα βαζω

[ 31. Μαίου 2004, 05:47: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: D-NAME ]

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι μόνο αγγλικά υποστηρίζουν αυτές οι οθόνες. Γίνεται να βάλεις και ελληνικά αλλά τα προγράμματα δεν υποστηρίζουν αυτή την δυνατότητα απ'όσο ξέρω.

Τα λαστιχάκια δεν έχει σχέση το πώς θα μπούν. Απλά η διαφορά που βλέπεις οφείλεται στο ότι δεν πατάνε το ίδιο καλά σε κάθε θέση. Αν πατήσεις την οθόνη θα δείς ότι κάπως θα πατάνε καλύτερα και θα δείχνει.

Πολύ παράξενο το πρόβλημα αυτό...

----------


## D-NAME

To παταω και συνιθος χανετε. Ποτε δεν βελτιοθικε.
Ολα τα παραξενα σε μενα συμβενουν. Μπορουμε να βρουμε αν φταιει η οθονη ή ο controler?

Mηπος φταιει το οτι ο υπολογιστης ειναι παλιος? Υποστιριζει epp1.7 k 1.9(1.9 εχω επιλεξει)
Και αν βαλω το smartie 5.2 βγαζει μονο μαυρα που αναβοσβηνουν αν αλλαζουν. το 5.1.0.3 βγαζει μονο την 1η σηρα και η μιση με τα χαζα που περιεγραψα ποιο πανω.

Εχει κανενας το smartie 5 ή 4 ή 1 να μου το στειλει να δω μηπος δουλεψει.

Αν θελει κανενας να μου το στειλει το e-mail μου ειναι D-NAME@FREEMAIL.GR

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ ξέρω οτι ήδη έχουν αποθηκευμένα ελληνικά γράμματα μέσα. Στα Datasheets λέει ποιος είναι ο δυαδικός κώδικας για το κάθε γράμμα

----------


## leosedf

Α επισης ξέχασα. Αυτά τα λαστιχάκια απ ότι ξέρω δέν κάνει να τα ακουμπάς με τα χέρια. (στα κινητά που τα κάνουμε μένει λίπος απο τα χέρια και προκαλεί προβλήματα.)

----------


## D-NAME

LEOSEDF Το ξερω αυτο. Καθαριζοντε ευκολα απο κατι τετοιο με ενα πανακι(π.χ.). Αλλα και πων να τα πιασεις? Μονο με τσιμπιδακι αλλα να το πιεσεις λιγο παραπανω μπωρει να το χαλασεις.

Σωστα τα λεω????

----------


## gsmaster

Εγω τα καθαρίζω με ένα πινελάκι και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.

Leosedf έχουν μόνο μερικούς ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες αποθηκευμένους αλλά όχι όλους μπορείς να προσθέσεις και τους υπόλοιπους στις πρώτες θέσεις μνήμης (περισσότερα στο  character LCD tutorial ) αλλά δεν έχω δεί κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να υποστηρίζει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## D-NAME

Με το προβλημα που εχω εχει να πει κανεις τπτ ή να παρω αλλη lcd?

Αυτες οι επαφες αλλαζουν? Υπαρχουν να παω να αγωρασω?

----------


## D-NAME

Αν πηραξω τις κολισεις αλλαζει και η αντιθεση. Παντα διχνει η 1η γραμμη. Λετε να Φτενε τα καλοδια που χρησημοποιησα? Οταν καταλαθος ακουμπισα την ταση και την γιωση εβγαλε μια μικρη σπιθα(μονο). Αν ειχα ποιο ισχυρο καλοδιο θα βραχικυκλονε και θα επρεπε να βγαλω το τροφοδοτικο απο την μπριζα για να ξαναπαρει μπροστα.

----------


## gsmaster

Αφού δεν τα έκαψες πάλι καλά. 

Ξανακοίτα και πάλι τις κολλήσεις και όλες τις συνδέσεις. 
Όχι λαστιχάκια δεν μπορείς να βρείς κάπου.

----------


## spirosta

Αφού άνοιξες την οθόνη κοίταξε να δεις μήπως την έβαλες ανάποδα.Το πάνω κάτω,Αν δεν ισχύει αυτό κοίταξε τα καλώδια.Είχα και εγώ παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και το διόρθωσα αφού είχα δύο pins λάθος.Στην ανάγκη χρησμοποίησε πολύμετρο.Μην βασίζεσαι μόνο στα μάτια σου με τα χρωματα γιατί για παράδειγμα έχει καφέ αλλά και καφέ με άσπρη γραμμή.Και αν δεν δείς την ασπρή γραμμή άνετα το κάνεισ το λάθος.

----------


## D-NAME

Το ελενξα και με πολυμετρο. Θα φτιαξω αλλο καλοδιο και θα σας πω. Τωρα διχνει κανονικα μονο η πανω συρα!!!

----------


## D-NAME

Η συνδεσμολογια ειναι σωστη. Κατασκευασα αλλο κοματι με ποιο ισχυρα καλοδια και δουλευουν και οι 2 σηρες!!! Εχω ενα σωρο καλοδια για lpt με διαφορες χρησεις και ετσι εκανα το λαθος να βαλω ενα μη ισχυρο καλοδιο.

Ευχαριστω ολους σας που με βοηθισατε.

----------


## D-NAME

Παλι προβλημα. Τις διχνει και τις 2 σηρες αλλα η μιση οθονι ειναι θαμπα τα γραμματα σαν αν περναει λιγοτερο ρευμα. Εχω καθαρισει τις επαφε πολλες φορες. Εβαλα αναποδα την οθονη τα ιδια. Καπου στην πλακετα ειναι το προβλημα. Μπορει ομος να φταιει που εχω 300Watt τροφοδοτικο και ισως δεν μπορει να δωσει τοσο ρευμα οσο χριαζετε με αποτελεσμα να κανει αυτα? Οταν ειναι 1 συρα ειναι αρκετα καλυτερα αλλα αναλογα με τα κεφια τρεμοπεζει(παντα η μιση οθονη.)! Η υπολοιπη ειναι ΟΚ.

----------


## gsmaster

Για να δείς αν έχει πρόβλημα το τροφοδοτικό σου (πράγμα απίθανο) δώσε στην οθόνη 5V από τροφοδοτικό.

Αν είχε πρόβλημα το τροφοδοτικό σου θα είχε χαμηλό κοντραστ όλη η οθόνη και όχι ένα μέρος αυτής.

----------


## D-NAME

Απλα αυτο τρεμοπαιζει αναλογα με την καταναλοση. Αν δουλευει ο σκληρος, η cpu 100% και τετοια.

Βεβαια αυτο μπορει να ειναι και τυχεο. Εχω πολλες συσκευες παντος για το τροφοδοτικο που εχω.

[ 03. Ιουνίου 2004, 02:55: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: D-NAME ]

----------


## dk6

Άνετα μπορούμε να βάλουμε και LCD 4 γραμμών στην παράλληλη? με ενδιαφέρει πάντως να γράψω τον δικό μου κώδικα...

----------


## D-NAME

Δεν χριαζεται κωδικα. Υπαρχουν ετυμα προγραμματα και lcd. αρκει να εχει τον controler που λεει στις κατασκευες.

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΚΗΣ ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ

Εφτιαξα την κατασκευη με την lcd και δεν μπορω να εμφανισω τιποτα στην οθονη .Η οθονη φαινεται οτι λειτουργει,εμφανιζει τα τετραγωνακια και μολις ανοιξω το smartie σβηνουν.Εφοσον εμφανιζονται τα τετραγωνακια μπορει να ειναι λαθος το κυκλωμά?

----------


## gsmaster

Εφόσον τα τετραγωνάκια σβήνουν, είναι ΟΚ. Ρύθμισε το smartie για το μέγεθος της οθόνης σου και γράψε κάτι. Λογικά θα στο εμφανίσει μόλις πατησεις apply. αν όχι τότε κάπου έχεις κάνει λάθος στις γραμμές δεδομένων. (ακροδέκτες 7-14 της οθόνης)

----------


## stam

Μετά από πολύ κόπο και πολύ σπάσιμο νεύρων του gsmaster κατάφερα να την κάνω και γω να δουλέψει!!!
Έβαλα και ένα τριμεράκι στο ποδαράκι 3 της LCD και είναι τέλεια!

Αυτά :p

----------


## gsmaster

> .... Leosedf έχουν μόνο μερικούς ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες αποθηκευμένους αλλά όχι όλους μπορείς να προσθέσεις και τους υπόλοιπους στις πρώτες θέσεις μνήμης (περισσότερα στο  character LCD tutorial ) αλλά δεν έχω δεί κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να υποστηρίζει κάτι τέτοιο.



Τώρα πλέον υπάρχει το πρόγραμμα του φίλου mojiro σε πειραματικό στάδιο...  το οποίο υπάρχει και στα downloads



*Stam*: έτσι έτσι....

----------


## del_gr

Καλησπέρα σας,

Είπα να μην ανοίξω καινούργιο topic, μιας και η ερώτηση μου είναι απλή:
Έχωντας σαν οδηγό pinout για διαφορετική οθόνη απο την δικιά μου, κατάφερα να την συνδέσω (αρκετές φορές) με αντίστροφη πολικότητα ( τα + - ).   :Embarassed:  
Όταν το πήρα χαμπάρι και την σύνδεσα σωστά διαπίστωσα ότι ενώ ανάβει το backlight, απο χαρακτήρες, μαύρα κουτάκια κτλ, τίποτα.

Ερώτηση 1η: Σε αυτές τις οθόνες αν συνδέσεις μόνο την τροφοδοσία (και το pin για το contrast) και κανένα άλλο pin, εμφανίζονται τα "μαύρα κουτάκια" στην πάνω σειρά?
Ερώτηση 2η: Να συνεχίσω να το παλεύω η να την πετάξω και να ψάξω να βρώ άλλη?   :Confused:  


Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά,
Κώστας.

----------


## gsmaster

Απάντηση 1η: Ναι πρέπει να ανάβει μάυρη η μισή οθόνη. Παίξε λίγο με το contrast. Δες στο Datasheet μήπως χρειάζεται αρνητικές τιμές. 
Απάντηση 2η: Αφού λες ότι την σύνδεσες ανάποδα, πιθανόν να παρέδοσε πνεύμα ο controller οπότε ψάξε γι'άλλη. 

Το backlight ανάβει ακόμα, γιατί τα led δεν έπαθαν τίποτα από την ανάστροφη πολικότητα που τους έδωσες.  :Smile:

----------


## del_gr

Τώρα που το λές, ανέπτυσσε θερμοκρασία όταν ήταν συνδεδεμένη ανάποδα. (καπνούς δεν έβγαλε τουλάχιστον   :Laughing:   )


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Κώστας

----------


## RoulisXtreme

Γεια σας!Ειχα φτιαξει την κατασκευη με την οθονη και την ειχα στερεωσει στον υπολογιστη μου, σε μια 5.25 θεση.Ολα ειχαν παει καλα,μεχρι που ηρθε η στιγμη να κανω αναβαθμιση...Η οποια ηρθε και καπως βιαια...Ειχα αγορασει νεα ψυκτρα, και βαζοντας θερμοαπαγωγιμη παστα, ειδα τον επεξεργαστη μου να σηκωνει υψηλη θερμοκρασια... Το συστημα δεν δεχοταν εντολη τερματισμου, και μεχρι να το βγαλω απο την πριζα, σβηνει μονο του!

Αυτο ηταν!!Ο επεξεργαστης μου, μου ειχε δωσει τα τρανζιστορ στο χερι...  :Shocked:  Αφου αγορασα νεα mobo και επεξεργαστη,(καθως και μνημη και καρτα γραφικων - επι τη ευκαιρια...) επιχειρησα παλι να ρυθμισω την οθονη.εγκατεστησα το port95 και το smartie5.2, ομως η οθονη δεν ανταποκρινεται...ή πρεπει να πω οτι κανει οτι της κατεβει?αν την κοιταξεις ευθεια διχνει τα μαυρα κουτακια, ενω αν την κοιταξεις απο πλαγια η πανω δειχνει χαρακτηρες ατακτους!!Μαλλον ειναι οι  χαρακτηρες που της δινει το smartie αλλα ανακατεμενοι.επισης η δευτερη γραμμη δεν εμφανιζεται καθολου.

Τι φταιει?Μηπως την εκαψα μαζι με τον παλιο επεξεργαστη?Η μηπως φταιει ο νεος επεξεργαστης που ειναι 64μπιτος?Please Help!  :Shocked:

----------


## gsmaster

Η οθόνη δεν αρχικοποιέιται σωστά. μπορεί το smartie να μην τηρεί τον σωστό χρονισμό για την οθόνη λόγω ταχύτητας του επεξεργαστή. Δοκίμασε με το CrystalControl και κατέβασε και καμια νεότερη έκδοση ίσως έχει διορθωθεί.

Δεν αποκλείεται να στην κάνει και η παράλληλη της νέας μητρικής την ζημιά, αλλά αφού λές ότι βλέπεις τα κινέζικα....

Κοίτα μήπως είναι από το πρόγραμμα, και μετά βλέπουμε το Hardware

----------


## RoulisXtreme

Όταν δοκιμάζω να το κατεβάσω από το εδώ,μου τελειώνει απότομα.Δεν κατεβάζει ολόκληρο το αρχείο. Μήπως τρέχει κάτι με το αρχείο που είναι ανεβασμένο στον server? Θα δοκιμάσω να το βρώ, και θα σας πω αν έφτιαξε!

----------


## gsmaster

> Όταν δοκιμάζω να το κατεβάσω από το εδώ,μου τελειώνει απότομα.Δεν κατεβάζει ολόκληρο το αρχείο. Μήπως τρέχει κάτι με το αρχείο που είναι ανεβασμένο στον server? Θα δοκιμάσω να το βρώ, και θα σας πω αν έφτιαξε!



Για ξαναδοκίμασε τώρα....

----------


## RoulisXtreme

Τελικά κατέβασα το Crystal Control 2 από ένα site. Εγκατέστησα το Motherboard Monitor και μετά το CC2. Το πρόβλημα τώρα άλλαξε.Εμφανίζει τις κουκίδες που πρέπει να δείχνει, αλλά οχι γραμματα. Σκέφτηκα μηπως φταίει που κατά την εκκινηση ξεκινάει πρωτα το CC2 και μετά το Motherboard Monitor, όμως επανεκίνησα το CC2 και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα.Φταίει το Hardware?

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει κάτι από το BIOS, σχετικά με το EPP. Την θυρα την εχω ρυθμισει στην 0x278 στο πρόγραμμα.

Μια άλλη απορία:Στον Υπολογιστή μου υπάρχει ακόμα το DLPortIO.Μήπως πρέπει να το βγάλω?Μήπως δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα?

Τέλος πόσο να κυμαίνονται οι τιμές για μια lcd 4x20?

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gsmaster

lcd 4x20 απο 15 ως 25 ευρά

Στους περισσότερους υπολογιστές η παράλληλη είναι η 378 και όχι 278. κοίτα και το hardware σου.

----------


## RoulisXtreme

Όταν λες να ψάξω το hardware, τι εννοείς;
Την οθόνη ή την μητρική;

Απορία:
Στο BIOS έχει κάποιες επιλογές:

Parallel Port IRQ [Διαθέσιμες τιμές - 7 ή 5]
EPP Version [Διαθέσιμες τιμές 1.9 ή 1.7]

Παίζει ρόλο ποια τιμή θα είναι;

Εκτός από αυτο, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο που να πηγαίνει στραβά...  :Head: 

Υποθέτω οτί θα φταίει η παράλληλη της καινούργιας μητρικής, αν και πρέπει να πω πως αυτό με 
παραξενεύει... Όσο για την CPU, υποτίθεται ότι έχει πλήρη συμβατότητα με εφαρμογές των 32 bit.
Αν δεν δουλέψει μάλλον θα ξανακάνω την κατασκευή...

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια, έτσι & αλλιώς!  :Very Happy:

----------


## gsmaster

Η οθονη δεν νομίζω να κάηκε, αλλά αν μπορείς δοκίμασέ την σε κάποιο άλλο PC. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλλο να υποθέσω.

----------


## JohnnyBoy

Ρε παιδιά θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσεται εχω κάνει την κατασκευή με την LCD, τη σύνδεσα στον υπολογιστή μου βγάζει αυτά τα μαύρα τετραγωνάκια αλλά που και που τρεμοσβήνει ο φωτισμός της και καμιά φορά σβήνει και μόνο  όταν την βγάλω το ρευμα ανάβει πάλι ο φωτισμός, αυτή είναι η μια ερώτηση αλλά η άλλη η ποιο συμαντική είναι πως χρησιμοποιώ το Port95 και ποιές οι ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να του βάλω(Η οθόνη μου είναι η PowerTrip PC1602Q B)

----------


## Lykos1986

Τελικά κατάφερα να την συνδέσω σήμερα το μεσημέρι!!! Τα πρόβλημα… η έλλειψη κοινής γείωσης. Το κύκλωμα το τροφοδοτούσα από το τροφοδοτικό μου και όχι από παροχή του υπολογιστή. Με το που ένωσα όλα τα Pins γείωσης της παράλληλης στην γη του τροφοδοτικού μου όλα δούλεψαν τέλεια. 

Όντως το Crystal Control είναι πολύ καλό!!! Υπάρχει μήπως κανένα plug in για να μπορέσω να βλέπω στην οθόνη το φασματογράφημα του ήχου που παρουσιάζετε στο WinAmp;;; Μπορεί η λέξη φασματογράφημα να μην είναι η σωστή αλλά αυτήν την στιγμή δεν μου έρχεται η σωστή λέξη. Επίσης μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να εισάγω περισσότερες λειτουργίες στο πρόγραμμα;;;

----------


## gsmaster

Αχ, έλλειψη γείωσης.......

Έχω πολύ καιρό να ασχοληθώ με τέτοιες οθόνες. κάπου είχα βρεί ένα πρόγραμμα (το LCDHype νομίζω) το οποίο έβγαζε κάθετες μπάρες ανάλογα με την μουσική. Επισυνάπτω και μερικές φωτό. To effe που φαίνονται οι μπάρες πιο αχνές είναι γιατί κινούνται πολύ γρήγορα και η μηχανή δεν τις προλάβαινει.

----------


## frogman

Έκανα το κύκλωμα της LCD το σύνδεσα με καλώδιο εκτυπωτή
στον υπολογιστή το έδωσα τροφοδοσία 5v και μου έδειχνε 16 μαύρα
κουτάκια. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πως να την προγραμματίσω ώστε
να την βάλω να δείχνει κάτι. Μήπως μπορεί κανείς να μου πει πως
να την προγραμματήσω.  :Question:  Έχω το smartie και έκδοση δεν είμαι σίγουρος
5,2. Ευχαριστώ!!  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:

----------


## frogman

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως θα την προγραμματήσω

----------


## gsmaster

Έλα ρε Νικο που κόλλησες. Στο πρόγραμμα θα επιλέξεις τις διαστάσεις της οθόνης σου και θα γράψεις σε ένα πλαίσιο που έχει τι θες να εμφανίζει. Στο smartie αν θυμάμαι καλά το πλαίσιο που γράφεις είναι κάτω διξιά. 

Που κόλλησες δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω απλο είναι...

----------


## frogman

Φίλε Γιάννη το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα έχει όλα στα αγγλικά
και έχει μερικές λέξεις από τις οποίες δεν βγαίνει νόημα.

Αυτά....  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:

----------

